# Okuma magda pro vs diawa accudepth



## PymyBone (Jan 12, 2014)

Just looking for everyone opinions on which reel everyone thinks is better. I'm looking to get a couple set up for lead core trolling on inland lakes. Gonna be fishing mainly on the weekends. I have couple cabelas depth masters that I have mono on and wanna get something a little bit better than those, they seem cheap. Also my ultimate goal is to get a boat for trolling on erie in the next few years so I would like to have something that I can keep around for a few years and will be able to handle the big water when I get there. Also trying to keep from spending more than $100 per combo. Thanks all in advance!


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

PymyBone said:


> Just looking for everyone opinions on which reel everyone thinks is better. I'm looking to get a couple set up for lead core trolling on inland lakes. Gonna be fishing mainly on the weekends. I have couple cabelas depth masters that I have mono on and wanna get something a little bit better than those, they seem cheap. Also my ultimate goal is to get a boat for trolling on erie in the next few years so I would like to have something that I can keep around for a few years and will be able to handle the big water when I get there. Also trying to keep from spending more than $100 per combo. Thanks all in advance!


Been chartering lake erie for 8 years now with 3 different captians and all of them used the okumas. But to me the daiwas feel slightly more refined and smoother. Your budget really limits you though. Good news is you don't have to spend big money on rods. The shimano tdr and the daiwa heartland are inexpensive but are bulletproof and will last forever. Also look at the okuma convector and the daiwa sea line. Both of those are a step up from the reels you mentioned. The Shimano tekota is the best but you have to pay. Never used a cabelas depthmaster but i know for a fact they are made by either daiwa or okuma, so if you don't like the cabelas then you may not like the reels you mentioned, but best to put your hands on one to see for yourself. Abu garcia makes a line counter for around $100 so you may need to look there also. If I had a lake erie boat and was on a limited budget, I would go with the okuma convectors and the shimano tdr rods. I like the convector because it has the dual anti reverse system and is under $100. But all that being said, of the reels you proposed, you honestly couldn't go wrong with either. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive fished with both, never have been a fan of the diawa.. magda arent bad reels, but spend a little more and get convectors.

also if your going to deticate a reel for leadcore, it really doesnt need to be a line counter, which im assuming you were talking about? that will save you a little bit of scratch on the reels.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have 8 line counter reels. 7 are Okumas and 1 is a Diawa. I don't really notice a difference between them. The only reason I have the Diawa is I got it brand new on Ebay for $40. I've had these reels for quite a few years and never had a problem with any of them. If you are on a budget the Okuma is the less expensive reel and I think it's just as good as the Diawa.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your really on a very tight budget then get the convectors, the magdas are junk in my opinion. I bought the magda reel when I started fishing the central basin. well I didn't like them at all so I changed to the daiwa reels and have had great service out of the sealine sg17lca and the adp17lc reels. but if your going to use lead core your going to need bigger reels than im using.

if you can swing the few extra bucks at all you you'll be happiest with the daiwa sealines. but they cost alittle more. just type in daiwa sealine sg27lc3b and it says 85.00 at wallmart.com. but cabelas has the sg27lc3b for just over 100.00 and they have the lc5 for the same price.

but if you are really pinching pennies then get the okuma convector its a much better reel than the magda. I bought some convectors and they are better than the magda reels but not near as good as the daiwa so I have the convectors as spares and use my daiwa reels. I use the sealines on one side of my boat and the accudepth on the other side. the accudepth plus is another good choice if your just wanting to save a few bucks. but I would stay clear of the magda reels. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

I have 2 Magda's and 8 Accudepths. For the money, Accudepths are the way to go. No problems with them. Have caught walleye, pike, coho, and kings - no issues. Magda's...get what you pay for. The drags and counters are very poor.

If you're going with Okuma go up another grade.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I believe the daiwa accudepth plus reels are better then the okuma convectors or the magdas. I've been running my sealines on one side and been running the accudepth plus on the other side of the boat and haven't had any mechanical problems with any of them. but I do think the sealines are just a little smoother than the adp reels. just get the size you need and for divers you want all the diver reels to be the same size. right now ebay has the accdepth plus adp17lc3b reels for 59.00 the 27's are 65.00 and the 47's for 69.99. you might find them a little cheaper on line or at wallmart.com
sherman


----------

